# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Τι ειναι ο σταθεροποιητης

## deleted_member

Μεχρι στιγμης παιρνω zoloft risperdal και akineton αλλα μου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι οταν φυγει η καταθλιψη θα περνω ενα σταθεροποιητη.
Αυτο τι ακριβως ειναι?
Θα εχει καμια επιπτωση στη σκεψη μου,στη libido,στη διαθεση μου?
η θα αποτρεπει μελλοντκα επεισοδια μανιας?

----------


## deleted_member

ουτε ενας δεν ξερει τι ειναι ο σταθεροποιητης?

----------


## interappted

παιρνω κι εγω 
σταθεροποιητης διαθεσης ειναι αντιεπιληπτικα τα οποια εμεις τα χρησιμοποιουμε για αλλο λογο φυσικα ακριβως για αυτο που λεει η λεξη για να μας σταθεροποιουν αυτα τα σκαμπανεβασματα...............κ να κρατιεται η διαθεση οσο το δυνατον πιο σταθερη γινεται!!!!!οκεικ???

----------


## deleted_member

επηρρεαζουν την ταχυτητα σκεψης η τη libido?

----------


## keep_walking

Εμμμ κοιτα τι αναγραφει καταρχην το χαρτακι που αναφερει τις παρενεργειες του φαρμακου που προκειται να παρεις για αρχη.
Μην τρομαξεις ειμαι σχεδον βεβαιος οτι θα ειναι αρκετες...μπορει εσυ να μην εχεις καμμια.

----------


## deleted_member

Εκτος απο το χαρτακι εχει βιωσει κανενας καποια παρενεργεια?

----------


## interappted

στον καθενα μπορει να υπαρχουν διαφορετικες παρενεργειες κ σε αλλους κ καμια..ο,τι παρενεργειες εχεις συζητα τες με το δρ σου αν κ το πιο πιθανο ειναι μεσα σε 15 μερες να φυγουν

----------


## deleted_member

δεν το εχω παρει ακομα
ειμαι σε καταθλψη που ελπιζω συντομα να φυγει

----------


## interappted

μακαρι αλλα αν τελικα χρειαστει να παρεις μη μασας
ο σταθεροποιητης δεν αντιδρα αμεσα στη νηφαλιοτητα
απλα σταθμιζει τα εντονα σκαμπανεβασματα 
ουτε σε μαστουρωνει ουτε σε ηρεμει απλα μειωνει τις εντονες συναισθηματικες εναλλαγες

----------


## deleted_member

ειναι σταθεροποιητης διαθεσης δηλαδη και οχι ενεργητικοτητας
ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## interappted

ναι.ενεργεια δεν δινει με το τπτ
μονο τη διαθεση σταθεροποιει αλλα πρεπει κι εσυ να βοηθησεις αλλιως τα φαρμακα απο μονα τους δεν βοηθανε

----------


## deleted_member

interappted και θα μου το χορηγησει ο γιατρος λογικα οταν φυγει η καταθλιψη ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## interappted

αν το χρειαζεσαι ναι θα στο χορηγησει

----------


## deleted_member

αφου ειμαι διπολικος παιζει να μην παρω σταθεροποιητη?

----------


## LOSTRE

Εδώ παίρνεις αντιψυχωσικά που είναι σ&amp;&amp;&amp;α φαρμακα!!!
Ο σταθεροποιητής δεν έχει παρενεργειες...¨είναι σαν να μην το παίρνεις...

----------


## deleted_member

zoloft risperdal akineton παιρνω και δε μου εχει παρουσιαστει τιποτα

----------


## interappted

zoloft????πως το παλευεις???ειδες στον κα8ενα εχει διαφορετικες επιπτωσεις-παρενεργειες το καθε χαπι!εγω με τα zoloft τα χρειαστηκα
σαν διπολικος ναι προφανως θα παρεις ενα σταθεροποιητη αλλα οπως σου ειπαν δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να νιωσεις τη δραση του
αφου παιρνεις zoloft μη μασας μια για το σταθεροποιητη!ειναι απο τα πιο αθωα χαπια κ απο τ απιο σημαντικα σε ολους οσους εχουμε αποτομες εναλλαγες στην διαθεση

απο κει κ περα θαυματα μην περιμενεις ομως!

----------


## deleted_member

για τα zoloft τι γνωμη εχεις?θα μου διωξουν την κατθλιψη?

----------


## interappted

τα zoloft εμενα μου τα αλλαξαν με τα efexor xr σε εσενα μπορει ν ακανουν καλο σε εμενα οχι αλλα ο,τι κ να παρεις το παν ειναι να εχεις τη διαθεση να παλεψεις τα χαπια δεν κανουν κ πολλα λειτουργουν underground

----------


## deleted_member

δηλαδη πως θα παλεψω την καταθλιψη?
δεν εχω διαθεση για πολλα πολλα οπως πχ να διαβασω,να γυμναστω.
Το μονο που κανω ειναι βολτες με τον πατερα μου καθε μερα πρωι απογευμα για να αλλαζω παραστασεις
ελπιζω αυτο να βοηθαει

----------


## interappted

ψυχοθεραπεια κανεις βασικα?με ενα ν καταλληλο δρ?

κι αυτο που κανεις με τον πατερα σου καλο ειναι ειναι μια προσπαθεια ..διαθεση σαφως κ δεν θα εχεις οπως δεν εχει κανεις μας αλλα η μαγκια ειναι να κανεις προσπαθειες εστω με το ζορι μεχρι να το υιοθετησεις κ να πιεστεις να βρεις τη διαθεση σου γιατι καπου υπαρχει οσο θαμενη κ να ειναι

----------


## olorou

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> ψυχοθεραπεια κανεις βασικα?με ενα ν καταλληλο δρ?
> 
> κι αυτο που κανεις με τον πατερα σου καλο ειναι ειναι μια προσπαθεια ..διαθεση σαφως κ δεν θα εχεις οπως δεν εχει κανεις μας αλλα η μαγκια ειναι *να κανεις προσπαθειες εστω με το ζορι μεχρι να το υιοθετησεις κ να πιεστεις να βρεις τη διαθεση σου γιατι καπου υπαρχει οσο θαμενη κ να ειναι*




Άκου. Μιλάει η πείρα.
Όσο άσχημα και να νιώθεις, όσο είσαι ζωντανός, η ζωή που \'χεις μέσα σου σε παρασύρει. Αν δε συμβαίνει αυτό, κάτι εμποδίζει και πρέπει να το βρεις.

----------


## interappted

κι οσο καλα κ να ειναι κρυμμενο...οσο κρυφτο κ να παιζει μαζι σου καπου υπαρχει κ αν δεν μασας στα δυσκολα θα το βρεις

----------


## deleted_member

ο γιατρος δε μου μιλαει ιδιαιτερα απλα τον ρωταω καποια πραγματα
και μου ελεγχει τα φαρμακα
μου ειπε οτι χρειαζεται χρονος για να αυξηθουν οι αμινες στον εγκεφαλο
βελτιωση μου λενε οι δικοι μου οτι υπαρχει
αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να κανω ακομα τα πραματα που εκανα πριν και εκανα χιλια δυο πραματα πριν

----------


## interappted

καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα τι λες
το θεμα ειναι οτι τωρα που ξερεις τι εχεις το πολεμας 
αν δεν μιλαει πολυ ο γιατρος σου καλυτερα να τον αλλαξεις .ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να βοηθηθεις που πρεπει να κρινεις εσυ ο ιδιος ποιοσ γιατρος μπορει να σε βοηθησει κ ποιος οχι

----------


## deleted_member

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα τι λες
> το θεμα ειναι οτι τωρα που ξερεις τι εχεις το πολεμας 
> αν δεν μιλαει πολυ ο γιατρος σου καλυτερα να τον αλλαξεις .ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να βοηθηθεις που πρεπει να κρινεις εσυ ο ιδιος ποιοσ γιατρος μπορει να σε βοηθησει κ ποιος οχι


ειναι καθηγητης και εγκριτος επιστημονας και αισθανομαι οτι ειμαι σε καλα χερια
δεν ξερω ομως ακομα πως θα βγω απο την καταθλιψη
ο γιατρος μου ειπε πως θα βγω
και γω εχω πολλη διαθεση και ορμη και νοσταλγω τις \"δοξες\" του υπομανιακου σταδιου
καμια φορα βαζω vivaldi και περιμενω ποτε θα φυγει η καταθλιψη και ελπιζω να μην ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να φυγει οσο λες

----------


## interappted

δεν στο ειπα για να σε απογοητευσω..δεν ειμαι διπολικη ειμαι οριακη κ αυτο σημαινει πως τα 2 ακρα εναλασσονται αποτομα κ χωρις καμια αιτια τις περισσοτερες φορες..σε αυτο ευτυχως κ οι δυο διαταραχες εχουν κι ενα καλο οτι δεν ξεφευγεις καπως απο την καταθλιψη οσο το κανει η διαταραχη απο μονη της

----------


## interappted

το να βοηθηθεις πηγαινε γενικοτερα στην διαταραχη

----------


## deleted_member

αρα ειναι θεμα χρονου να ξεφυγω απο την καταθλιψη ετσι δεν ειναι?
εγω παντως νιωθω καλυτερα και σε αυτο το φορουμ μ αρεσει πολυ

----------


## interappted

ναι σε αυτο εμπιστευσου τη διαταραχη οσο καπως κ να φαινεται αυτο...κ εδω καλα κανεις κ νιωθεις καλα κι οταν εισαι σε υπομανια να μην ξεχνας να μας ανεβαζεις κ μας!!!!

----------


## deleted_member

ειμαι 3εβδομαδες περιπου με αντικαταθλιπτικα ποσο λες να διαρκεσει αυτη η κατασταση?

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν γινεται να το γνωριζουμε αυτο...εδω δεν το ξερεις εσυ...ρωτα τον γιατρο σου που εχει και εμπειρια απο αλλους ασθενεις,αυτος θα ξερει καλυτερα απο εμας.

----------


## deleted_member

εχεις δικιο απλως ρωτησα αν ξερει καποιος στο περιπου?

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω εχω κατι διαφορετικο...και ηταν πολυχρονη η μαχη μου ωστε να πω οτι ειμαι καλα...ελπιζω για σενα να ειναι διαφορετικα...μην ανυσηχεις παντως υπερβολικα,θα τα καταφερεις...και τρεις εβδομαδες δεν ειναι τιποτα...τρεις εβδομαδες μπορει να κανει να γιατρευτει ενα κρυολογημα που λεει ο λογος.
Ετσι τουλαχιστον πιστευω δεν ξερω.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by billk_
> αφου ειμαι διπολικος παιζει να μην παρω σταθεροποιητη?


μάλλον όχι...Χαχα......Νομίζω ότι η διπολική συνυφαίνεται με σταθεροποιητές.....Διπολική -σταθεροποιητής σε αντιστοιχία....

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by billk_
> ο γιατρος δε μου μιλαει ιδιαιτερα απλα τον ρωταω καποια πραγματα
> και μου ελεγχει τα φαρμακα
> μου ειπε οτι χρειαζεται χρονος για να αυξηθουν οι αμινες στον εγκεφαλο
> βελτιωση μου λενε οι δικοι μου οτι υπαρχει
> αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να κανω ακομα τα πραματα που εκανα πριν και εκανα χιλια δυο πραματα πριν


Εμένα μου πήρε μήνες μαστούρας,αγωνίας,απαισιοδ οξίας και αναρρώτησης για να φύγει η κατάθλιψη...Μιλάμε ήμουν σε φάση που έκανα τα πάντα...Μιλούσα-ακατάπαυστα-..ήμουνα καλή,ήμουνα κακή,ήμουνα ακραία,ήμουν απαισιόδοξη αλλά η κατάθλιψη εκεί......και να χρειάζεται να δίνω και παρηγοριά στη μάνα μου η οποία έβλεπε το παιδί της να αργοπεθαίνει και δεν ήξερε τι να κάνει........

----------


## Kassi

Μην μασάς όμως γιατί με φάρμακα η σεροτονίνη στρώνει...Θα έρθουν και πιο άσπρες μέρες....

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by billk_
> εχεις δικιο απλως ρωτησα αν ξερει καποιος στο περιπου?


Το περίπου για τον καθένα είναι διαφορετικό......Ρωτούσα με αγωνία τον γιατρό πόσο καιρό θα χρειαστεί μέχρι να γίνω καλά.Ξέρεις νόμιζα πως ήταν σαν μια ιωσούλα που είχε συγκεκριμένη περίοδο ανάκαμψης........αλλά τσου.......Πάντως υπάρχουν καλύτερες μέρες και με λίγη δική σου προσπάθεια θα φύγεις από το πέπλο της κατάθλιψης...Τρεις εβδομάδες φαρμακοθεραπείας είναι πολύ λίγες για να δεις βελτίωση κατ\'εμέ......αλλά ανάλογα και την δόση και το αν είναι ήπια ή βαριά η κατάθλιψη........

----------


## deleted_member

δε νομιζω να διαρκεσει μηνες δε θα το αφησω με τιποτα με περιμενει η σχολη μου
παντως υπαρχει βελτιωση

----------


## interappted

billik το αντικαταθλιπτικο θα το παιρνεις για καιρο ειναι θεραπεια κ εχει ορισμενη διαρκεια εγω παιρνω πχ την max δοση εδω κ 2 χρονια κ σταθεροποιητη εδω κ 9 μηνες κ αντιψυχωτικο εδω κ 5..μη μασας με τα χαπια αρκει να εισαι τεχνητα η οχι καλυτερα

φιλικα 

Ιωαννα

----------


## deleted_member

Iωαννα δεν ξερω και δε με νοιαζει για ποσο καιρο θα το παιρνω αλλα θελω μονο να επιστρεψει η libido μου και να ξαναρχισω το διαβασμα για τη σχολη μου και ας παιρνω και χαπια....
το ενθαρρυντικο ειναι αυτο που ειπε ενας φιλος οτι η μανιοκαταθλιψη ειναι τετοια που απο μονη της θα φυγει η καταθλιψη....
ο γιατρος ειπε οτι δε θα χασω ολο το εξαμηνο για τη σχολη μου αλλα το τριμηνο....
θα δειξει.... παντως μερα με τη μερα αισθανομαι καλυτερα
και εξαλλου δεν εχουμε την ιδια ασθενεια :Wink: 
εγω ειμαι διπολικος

----------


## vince

Θα ξαφνιαστείς πόσο μοιάζουν μεταξύ τους οι ψυχικές ασθένειες. 

Οι ταμπέλες όμως κρατάνε καλά για να σκεφτόμαστε έτσι ακριβώς.

----------


## interappted

οι ταμπελες μοιαζουν με τις ταμπελες στους δρομους πρεπει παντα να ξερεις σε ποια οδο βαδιζεις για να μειωσεις τις πιθανοτητες να χαθεις....

αλλα οντως μερικες μοιαζουν αρκετα

----------


## vince

Με απλά λόγια οι ψυχικά άρρωστοι είναι θύματα και όχι θύτες.

----------


## vince

Τώρα για δρόμους και πού βαδίζουμε τι να πώ...ο καθένας βγάζει τα συμπεράσματα του  :Wink:

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Με απλά λόγια οι ψυχικά άρρωστοι είναι θύματα και όχι θύτες.


Να το διορθώσω αυτό ...είμαστε θύματα...

----------


## deleted_member

παιδια αισθανομαι καλυτερα τωρα παω να δραπετευσω απο την καταθλιψη ειμαι 4η εβδομαδα με αντικαταθλιπτικα και παω καλυτερα

αρχιζει το συστημα και ζωντανευει και οδευουμε προς τις δοξες του υπομανιακου σταδιου

----------


## interappted

εεεεεεεεεεεε να μας ανβασεις κ μας τωρα ε???????μηνμας ξεχνας
χαιρομαο που καλοσωριζεις την υπομανια σου!!!!!!

----------


## deleted_member

οχι ειμαι ακομα στην καταθλιψη απλως τωρα νιωθω πιο δυνατος
ακομα ειναι μειωμενη η libido μου και η συγκεντρωση μου αλλα οι μερες της καταθλιψης ειναι μετρημενες

----------


## keep_walking

Ετσι μπραβο Billk μην το βαλεις κατω...ολα θα περασουν...ρουφα τις εμπειριες που προσφερει ακομα και αυτη η ασθενεια και προχωρα στη ζωη σου.
Μια συμβουλη μονο...δεν ειμαι γιατρος βεβαια αλλα οταν περασει η καταθλιψη μη κανεις βιαστικες κινησεις πχ νοιωθω καλυτερα κοβω τα φαρμακα απο σημερα...ακολουθα πιστα τις οδηγιες του γιατρου....βλεποντας και κανοντας...γιατι εσυ θα πεις στον γιατρο πως εισαι και αυτος θα πραξει αναλογα.

----------


## Adzik

μπραβο του.!!!! και που να δεισ σε 6 μηνεσ.... αλλοσ ανθρωποσ... :Smile:

----------


## deleted_member

σε 6 μηνες μη μου λες τετοια τωρα δε νομιζω να παει τοσο μακρια αυτη η βαλιτσα

----------


## keep_walking

Να ρωτησω κατι...εχεις διπολικη διαταραχη γιατι σου ταιριαζουν τα συμπτωματα ή στο γνωματευσε ο γιατρος?

----------


## deleted_member

ο γιατρος μου το ειπε διπολικη διαταραχη

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω στη θεση σου...πρωτη μου κινηση θα επαιρνα μερικα βιβλια να προσκομισω γνωσεις για την ασθενεια...απο αγγλικα πως τα πας?

----------


## deleted_member

αυτο κανω απο την πρωτη στιγμη που το εμαθα οτι ειμαι διπολικος
και για να ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν τη θεωρω ασθενεια αλλα κατασταση...
οσο και αν φαινεται περιεργο μου αρεσει αυτο που εχω,στο υπομανιακο σταδιο εισαι σε πλεονεκτικοτερη θεση απο αλλους...
η μανια και η καταθλιψη ειναι αρρωστο πραγμα και δε νομιζω οτι θα ξαναφτασω στο σημειο να τα βιωσω...
το δις εξαμαρτειν ουκ ανδρος σοφου

----------


## keep_walking

> το δις εξαμαρτειν ουκ ανδρος σοφου


Ναι εχεις την σοφια αλλα πολλες φορες δεν ειναι αρκετη...ουτε οι γνωσεις.
Να σου δωσω ενα λινκ φορουμ αγγλοφωνου να διαβασεις λιγο ιστοριες ομοιοπαθων
http://www.crazyboards.org/forums/
Πηγαινε στην κατηγορια bipolar disorder.
Επειδη εχει μεγαλυτερη κινηση το εν λογω φορουμ εχει μεγαλυτερο πλουτο θεματων.
Ευχομαι να περασει ευκολα η ασθενεια...γιατι σιγουρα δεν την βιωνουν ολοι στην ιδια κλιμακα...οπως συμβαινει και με τη δικια μου.

----------


## deleted_member

ευχαριστω πολυ για την ανταποκριση...
εσυ τι εχεις?

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω εχω σχιζοφρενεια.
Χτυπαει πιο ασχημα σαν λεξη στα αυτια αλλα πανω κατω τα ιδια σκ..α :Smile:

----------


## deleted_member

επηρρεαζει τη δουλεια σου τη ζωη σου γενικοτερα η το εχεις ισορροπησει?

α και κατι ασχετο μου φαινεται περιεργο το γεγονος οτι σε αυτο το thread δεν μου εχει απαντησει κανενας ομοιοπαθης

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι σιγουρα την επηρεαζει...ειμαστε ενα και προχωραμε μαζι...ναι το εχω ισοροπησει ειμαι πολυ καλα.
Δεν εχει τοση μεγαλη κινηση το φορουμ...μπορει να ετυχε να μη σου απαντησε κανενας...γενικα δεν ακουω πολλους στο φορουμ με bipolar disorder αν και ειναι πολλοι με αυτη την ασθενεια.
Τι να σου πω δεν ξερω.

----------


## deleted_member

ο αλλος που μου ειπε για 6μηνες το εννοουσε γιατι με φρικαρε λιγο

6μηνες καταθλιψη???? :Frown: 
αλλα δε νομιζω συντομα θα επιστρεψω στην ενεργο δραση

----------


## keep_walking

κοιτα ο καθενας ξερει απο τον εαυτο του...υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις ανθρωπων που απλως δεν γιατρευονται...ακουω ιστοριες σχιζοφρενων σε διαφορα φορουμ που παιρνουν τα πανδεινα ενω παιρνουν ολοι την φαρμακαποθηκη...ειναι αναλογως την κλιμακα της ασθενειας.
Να θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου απο τους τυχερους αν καταφερεις και ξεπερασεις τα προβληματα σου σχεδον αλωβητος...αλλοι δεν ειναι τοσο τυχεροι.

----------


## keep_walking

Παντως και εγω πιστευω οτι χρειαζεσαι καμποσο χρονο...χωρις να ξερω βεβαια.

----------


## deleted_member

οχι 6μηνες ομως 
ειμαι 4εβδομαδες με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και νιωθω καλα δε νομιζω να παρει τοσο πολυ 
αντε 1μηνα απ\'οτι το κοβω βεβαια libido και συγκενρωση ειναι ακομα μειωμενα

----------


## interappted

υπαρχουν πολλοι εδω με διπολικη διαταραχη
τωρα απο κει κ περα συγκατοικοι ειμαστε ολοι στην τρελλα!
εγω τι να πω που δεν εχω ακουσει εδω παρα μονο για εναν οριακο???
εμεις ειμαστε ηδη προς εξαφανιση!!!

----------


## deleted_member

συγκατοικοι ολοι στην τρελα μ\'αρεσε αυτο!!!
αφου ειναι πολλοι με διπολικη εδω γιατι δεν ανταποκρινεται κανενας???

----------


## interappted

δεν ειναι οτι δεν ανταποκρινονται!αμα δεις ειστε τοσο πολλοι που χωριστη κτηγορια σας εχει το φορουμ:P:P

----------


## deleted_member

η απορια ωστοσο παραμενει

----------


## deleted_member

σημερα αισθανομαι καλυτερα αλλα libido και συγκεντρωση δεν εχουν ερθει ακομα

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by billk_
> Iωαννα δεν ξερω και δε με νοιαζει για ποσο καιρο θα το παιρνω αλλα θελω μονο να επιστρεψει η libido μου και να ξαναρχισω το διαβασμα για τη σχολη μου και ας παιρνω και χαπια....
> το ενθαρρυντικο ειναι αυτο που ειπε ενας φιλος οτι η μανιοκαταθλιψη ειναι τετοια που απο μονη της θα φυγει η καταθλιψη....
> ο γιατρος ειπε οτι δε θα χασω ολο το εξαμηνο για τη σχολη μου αλλα το τριμηνο....
> θα δειξει.... παντως μερα με τη μερα αισθανομαι καλυτερα
> και εξαλλου δεν εχουμε την ιδια ασθενεια
> εγω ειμαι διπολικος


Άχου το....Καλέ Μπιλ...Σε χτύπησε το διπολικό...Πράγματι δύσκολο πράγμα να σε βαράει από το ξαφνικά μια κατάθλιψη και να σταματάς πράγματα που έχεις να κάνεις για εβδομάδες μέχρι και μήνες...Εγώ με μια απλή κατάθλιψη να με ρίχνει κατά καιρούς και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω ένα πρόγραμμα εβδομάδας όπως θα έπρεπε.....Κουράγιο.....και δύναμη!!!!!!!

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by billk_
> δηλαδη πως θα παλεψω την καταθλιψη?
> δεν εχω διαθεση για πολλα πολλα οπως πχ να διαβασω,να γυμναστω.
> Το μονο που κανω ειναι βολτες με τον πατερα μου καθε μερα πρωι απογευμα για να αλλαζω παραστασεις
> ελπιζω αυτο να βοηθαει


Τώρα που μου το λες μου θυμίζεις τις αρχικές μέρες με κατάθλιψη..Έβλεπα την μάνα μου και της έλεγα όλα θα πάνε καλά και ένα καληνύχτα..Μόνο αυτά είχα την διάθεση να της πω..Αυτή πάλευε να με βγάζει έξω για να αλλάζω παραστάσεις όπως και ο πατέρας σου....Ενώ όταν είσαι σε κατάθλιψη απλά δεν θες να βγεις έξω και να κάνεις τίποτα και σεισμός 8 ρίχτερ να γίνεται..Οπότε χαρά στα κουράγια σου που βγαίνεις έστω και με τον πατέρα σου.....

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by billk_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by interappted_
> καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα τι λες
> το θεμα ειναι οτι τωρα που ξερεις τι εχεις το πολεμας 
> αν δεν μιλαει πολυ ο γιατρος σου καλυτερα να τον αλλαξεις .ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να βοηθηθεις που πρεπει να κρινεις εσυ ο ιδιος ποιοσ γιατρος μπορει να σε βοηθησει κ ποιος οχι
> ...


Άχου το μωρέ...Πως σε συμπονώ...Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τίποτα για την μανιοκατάθλιψη...Στις άλλες περιπτώσεις όπως αυτές μιας απλής κατάθλιψης η αλλαγή παραστάσεων,οι ουσιαστικές σχέσεις,η καλή διάθεση των γύρω σου σού αλλάζουν και την δική σου διάθεση...Αλλά για την μανιοκατάθλιψη θέλω ενημέρωση..

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by billk_
> αρα ειναι θεμα χρονου να ξεφυγω απο την καταθλιψη ετσι δεν ειναι?
> εγω παντως νιωθω καλυτερα και σε αυτο το φορουμ μ αρεσει πολυ


Ναι φυσικά και είναι θέμα χρόνου Μπιλ.......Θα σου έρθει η διάθεση ξανά για χίλια πράγματα και σιγά σιγά με τον καιρό όλα θα γίνονται χειρότερα...Η απαισιοδοξία και η απόγνωση που νιώθεις είναι στοιχεία της κατάθλιψής σου....Μόλις υποχωρήσει θα αισθάνεσαι πολύ πιο αισιόδοξα για την πορεία της νόσου σου.....

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> οι ταμπελες μοιαζουν με τις ταμπελες στους δρομους πρεπει παντα να ξερεις σε ποια οδο βαδιζεις για να μειωσεις τις πιθανοτητες να χαθεις....


Πολύ σοφό αυτό...

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Με απλά λόγια οι ψυχικά άρρωστοι είναι θύματα και όχι θύτες.


Και θύτες......και θύματα όπως όλοι.....κατά καιρούς.....Δεν υπάρχει άτομο που να μην πέρασε έστω και λίγο και από τα δύο στάδια...Η διαφορά βρίσκεται στην ένταση και στην διάρκεια της κάθε κατάστασης νομίζω...Εγώ πάντως επειδή αισθανόμουνα και ήμουνα υπερευαίσθητη δεν άφηνα να μου την πατάνε την ευαισθησία και να είμαι μόνιμα θύμα.....Δηλαδή κάτσε..Θα σου φέρεται ο άλλος σαν σκουπίδι και θα περιμένεις μια μέρα να σου φερθεί σωστά ή να σε λυπηθεί επειδή είσαι ψυχικά ασθενής;;;Τι λέμε;;;Θα υπερασπιστείς τον εαυτό σου όπως και να έχει......Η λύπηση είναι άσχημο συναίσθημα..και όχι δεν χρειαζόμαστε άτομα που να μας κάνουν χάρη.....Να μας συμπαθούν,να μας αγαπούν,να μας συμπονούν οκ....αλλά λύπη;;;Μάλλον τον εαυτό τους λυπούνται!!!!!!Πώς αποδέχεσαι να λες πως είσαι θύμα;;Δεν το αποδέχτηκα ποτέ...Τώρα θύμα,αύριο θύτης..Τώρα κλαίω αύριο θα κλαίνε.....Μπορεί να ήμουν σκατά ευαίσθητη αλλά δεν θα με πατήσει κάποιος και θα το αφήσω να περάσει έτσι.......Για εμένα η ζωή είναι ένα Γιν-Γιανγκ...Μαύρο και άσπρο...Ό,τι πιο σοφό......Ένας φαύλος κύκλος.....Και όπως έλεγαν οι Κινέζοι αυτό που γεμίζει κάποτε αδειάζει και το αντίστροφο..Vince πάρε τα πάνω σου...

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> υπαρχουν πολλοι εδω με διπολικη διαταραχη
> τωρα απο κει κ περα συγκατοικοι ειμαστε ολοι στην τρελλα!
> εγω τι να πω που δεν εχω ακουσει εδω παρα μονο για εναν οριακο???
> εμεις ειμαστε ηδη προς εξαφανιση!!!


Ιωάννα σημαιοφόρος του ορίου..Υπήρχε και μια άλλη Ιωάννα οριακή αλλά εγκατέλειψε.....Καρέτα-καρέτα έγινε το είδος..Να μην μπορείς να πεις τον πόνο σου και να σε καταλάβουν...Εγώ έχω χάσει τα ΙΨΔ αδέρφια μου.......Πού είστε βρε;;;χαχα

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by billk_
> συγκατοικοι ολοι στην τρελα μ\'αρεσε αυτο!!!
> αφου ειναι πολλοι με διπολικη εδω γιατι δεν ανταποκρινεται κανενας???


Νομίζω ότι αυτό το φόρουμ πράγματι κάνει θραύση από \"bipolars\".....Αυτοί το χτίσανε...Εγώ σκέφτομαι φάση να τυπώσω μπλουζάκια με ΙΨΔ πάνω να το κάνω όπως το σήμα για τον Καρκίνο του στήθους....Δώστε και σώστε τους ΙΨΔ!!!!!!!Οι Διπολικοί δημιουργήσανε σωματείο...Γιατί όχι και οι ΙΨΔ;;;Ζηλεύω......Να επενδύσουμε σε καλύτερα φάρμακα και να εξελιχθεί πια αυτή η νευροχειρουργική να δούμε μέρα χωρίς σκέψη...

----------


## deleted_member

ΙΨΔ τι σημαινει ?

----------


## deleted_member

[/quote]

Ναι φυσικά και είναι θέμα χρόνου Μπιλ.......Θα σου έρθει η διάθεση ξανά για χίλια πράγματα και σιγά σιγά με τον καιρό όλα θα γίνονται χειρότερα...Η απαισιοδοξία και η απόγνωση που νιώθεις είναι στοιχεία της κατάθλιψής σου....Μόλις υποχωρήσει θα αισθάνεσαι πολύ πιο αισιόδοξα για την πορεία της νόσου σου..... [/quote]

τι εννοεις οτι σιγα σιγα με τον καιρο τα πραγματα θα γινονται χειροτερα?

----------


## deleted_member

3με 6 μηνες μου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι θελει για να περασει η καταθλιψη...

----------


## LOSTRE

Φίλε μου η κατάθλιψη σε μερικούς δεν περνάει ποτε ,άλλοτε τα συμπτωματα βρίσκονται σε ύφεση και άλλοτε σε επιδείνωση!!!Φυσικά εσύ πάσχεις από διπολική διαταραχή που η μανία εναλλάσσεται με την κατάθλιψη...

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by billk_
> ΙΨΔ τι σημαινει ?


Ωραία κάνε μου τέτοιες ερωτήσεις να λέω ότι και κάτι έμαθα σε αυτά τα χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας..Αισθάνεσαι ρε παιδί μου ότι προάγεσαι..Παίρνεις degree...
ΙΨΔ=ΙδεοΨυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή
(Συναφείς λέξεις:Ιδεοψυχαναγκασμοί,ψ υχαναγκασμοί,καταναγκασμο ,εμμονές,ιδεοληψίες)
Αγχώδης διαταραχή..Οι ιδεοληψίες δημιουργούν καταναγκαστικές συνήθειες..Το πρόγραμμα,η τάξη,η τελειομανία-τελειοθηρία,η ανάγκη για καθαριότητα χαρακτηρίζουν τον ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικό ασθενή......και η εμφάνιση των συμπτωμάτων ποικίλει ανάλογα την ένταση της διαταραχής....

Με ενέπνευσες και αν και έχω ξαναγράψει για αυτή την διαταραχή θα παραθέσω ένα απόσπασμα από το www.psychologia.gr

ΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ

Το βασικό χαρακττηριστικό της Ψυχαναγκαστικής Καταναγκαστικής Διαταραχής είναι επαναλαμβανόμενοι ψυχαναγκασμοί ή/και καταναγκασμοί , που είναι αρκετά σοβαροί ώστε να προκαλούν έντονη υποκειμενική ενόχληση , να καταναλίσκουν περισσότερο από 1 ώρα την ημέρα από τον χρόνο του ατόμου ή να προκαλούν σημαντική έκπτωση της λειτουργικότητάς του.

Οι ψυχαναγκασμοί είναι επίμονες ιδέες , σκέψεις , παρορμήσεις ή εικόνες που το άτομο βιώνει ως εισβολή και ως ακατάλληλες και που του προκαλούν έντονο άγχος και δυσφορία .Οι πιο κοινοί ψυχαναγκασμοί είναι επαναλαμβανόμενες σκέψεις μόλυνσης (π.χ. μήπως μολυνθεί κάνοντας χειραψία) , αμφιβολίας (π.χ. αν τραυμάτισε κάποιον σε τροχαίο ατύχημα ή αν κλείδωσε την πόρτα) , τάξης/τακτοποίησης (π.χ. έντονη δυσφορία αν κάποια αντικείμενα είναι μη συμμετρικά τακτοποιημένα) , παρορμήσεις επιθετικότητας ή βίας (π.χ. να σκοτώσει το παιδί του(της)) ή σεξουαλικές εικόνες/φαντασιώσεις (π.χ. επαναλαμβανόμενες πορνογραφικές εικόνες). Το άτομο προσπαθεί να αγνοήσει ή να καταστείλει τους ψυχαναγκασμούς ή να τους εξουδετερώσει με κάποια άλλη σκέψη ή πράξη (π.χ. με κάποιο καταναγκασμό).

Οι καταναγκασμοί είναι επαναλαμβανόμενες συμπεριφορές (πλύσιμο χεριών , τακτοποίηση , έλεγχος) ή νοητικές πράξεις (π.χ. προσευχή , μέτρημα , επανάληψη λέξεων σιωπιλά) , τις οποίες το άτομο νιώθει αναγκασμένο να τα εκτελέσει (αν προσπαθήσει να τις αντισταθεί νιώθει υπέρμετρο άγχος) ως απάντηση σ\'ένα ψυχαναγκασμό ή σύμφωνα με κανόνες που πρέπει να τηρηθούν αυστηρά . Οι καταναγκασμοί δεν γίνονται για ευχαρίστηση , αλλά για να ανακουφίσουν το άγχος που δημιουργούν κάποιοι ψυχαναγκασμοί ή να αποτρέψουν κάτι που το άτομο φοβάται . Έτσι , π.χ. άτομα με ψυχαναγκασμούς μόλυνσης μπορεί να \"γδάρουν\" σχεδόν τα χέρια τους με το επανειλημμένο πλύσιμο μέχρι να ανακουφίσουν το άγχος των ψυχαναγκασμών τους , άλλα άτομα με ψυχαναγκασμούς αμφιβολίας για το αν κλείδωσαν την πόρτα μπορεί να ελέγχουν την κλειδαριά ξανά και ξανά , άλλα άτομα δημιουργούν ειδική τελετουργία ντυσίματος με ειδικούς κανόνες που αν δεν τηρηθούν αυστηρά φοβούνται ότι θα πάθει κάτι κάποιος από την οικογένιά τους κ.ο.κ. Οι πιο κοινοί καταναγκασμοί είναι πλυσίματος και καθαρισμού , μέτρησης , ελέγχου , αναζήτησης , διαβεβαιώσεων/καθησυχασμού , επανάληψης πράξεων και τακτοποίησης/τάξης . Και υπάρχει και καταναγκατική βραδύτητα (π.χ. στο να ντυθεί το άτομο) .

Ο βαθμός εναισθησίας του ατόμου για τους ψυχαναγκασμούς ή τους καταναγκασμούς του ποικίλλει , αλλά σε κάποια στιγμή το άτομο αναγνωρίζει ότι είναι υπερβολικοί ή παράλογοι . 

Αιτιολογία

Και για την αιτιολογία της ΨΚΔ έχουν προταθεί πολλές θεωρίες - γενετικές, ψυχοδυναμικές, μαθησιακές (συμπεριφορικές), νευροβιολογικές, χωρίς καμιά από μόνη της να είναι αρκετή να την ερμηνεύσει. Και πάλι το πιθανότερο είναι ότι μόνο κάποιος συνδυασμός ερμηνειών θα μπορέσει να καλύψει όλα τα φαινόμενα της ΨΚΔ.

Μελέτες σε διδύμους έχουν δείξει μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα ΨΚΔ στους μονοζυγώτες απ\' ότι στους διζυγώτες. Μελέτες σε οικογένειες έχουν δείξει ότι η συχνότητα της ΨΚΔ είναι μεγαλύτερη στους βιολογικούς συγγενείς πρώτου βαθμού ατόμων με ΨΚΔ ή ατόμων με Διαταραχή Tourette, απ\' ότι στον γενικό πληθυσμό.

Για πολλά χρόνια ψυχαναλυτικά προσανατολισμένοι κλινικοί θεωρούσαν ότι η ΨΚΔ οφείλεται σε καθήλωση του ατόμου στη γεννητική του φάση και παλινδρόμηση στην προηγούμενη της πρωκτική φάση, η οποία χαρακτηρίζεται από έντονη ενασχόληση με θυμό, βρωμιά, από μαγική σκέψη και από αμφιθυμία. Το αποτέλεσμα κατ\' αυτούς ήταν η ανάπτυξη ενός έντονα αυστηρού υπερεγώ και μιας ποικιλίας νευρωτικών αμυντικών μηχανισμών - μόνωσης, αντισταθμιστικής συμπτωματολογίας, ματαίωσης, που στόχο είχαν να ελέγξουν το εσωτερικό άγχος του ατόμου. Αν και τόσο οί ψυχαναγκασμοί όσο και τελετουργικοί καταναγκασμοί συχνά φαίνονται πλούσιοι σε συμβολισμούς, η ψυχοδυναμική θεραπευτική προσέγγιση δεν μπόρεσε να τους βοηθήσει και έτσι έχει πια μόνο ιστορικό ενδιαφέρον (αυτό, βέβαια, δεν ισχύει για την ψυχοδυναμική θεώρηση και θεραπεία της Ψυχαναγκαστικής Καταναγκαστικής Διαταραχής της Προσωπικότητας).

Η μαθησιακή θεωρία πρεσβεύει ότι η ΨΚΔ αναπτύσσεται σε δύο στάδια. Πρώτα το άτομο συνδέει το άγχος με κάποιο ψυχικό γεγονός και κατόπιν εκτελεί κάποια τελετουργία για να μειώσει το άγχος. Αν ο χειρισμός αυτός λειτουργήσει, τότε ενισχύεται η επανάληψη της τελετουργίας και το αποτέλεσμα είναι μια καταναγκαστική συμπεριφορά. Αντίστοιχα κάποιες σκέψεις ή εικόνες μπορεί να συνδυασθούν με μείωση του άγχους, οπότε οδηγούν σε καταναγκαστικές νοητικές πράξεις. Αν και τα συμπεριφορικά αυτά μοντέλα της ΨΚΔ έχουν μικρή εμπειρική υποστήριξη, εντούτοις οί συμπεριφορικές θεραπευτικές τεχνικές έχουν γίνει η βάση της ψυχολογικής θεραπείας της ΨΚΔ.

Τα τελευταία χρόνια οί έρευνες έχουν επικεντρωθεί στη νευροβιολογία της ΨΚΔ. Κατ\' αρχήν, έχει ήδη παρατηρηθεί ότι ψυχαναγκαστικά καταναγκαστικά συμπτώματα εμφανίζονται με ιδιαίτερη συχνότητα σε νευρολογικές διαταραχές όπως το τραύμα κεφαλής, η επιληψία, η χορεία του Huntington ή του Sydenham ή μετά από εγκεφαλίτιδα, ότι η ΨΚΔ ενδεχομένως συνδέεται με τραύμα κατά τη γέννηση, με ανώμαλα ΗΕΓ ή ακουστικά προκλητά δυναμικά ή ότι σε πειραματόζωα αμφοτερόπλευρες βλάβες του ιππόκαμπου οδηγούν σε στερεοτυπικές συμπεριφορές που μοιάζουν με καταναγκαστικές τελετουργίες - ευρήματα που όλα συνηγορούν για βιολογική προέλευση της ΨΚΔ.

Οί καινούριες νευροαπεικονιστικές τεχνικές, CΤ, ΜRΙ και η ΡΕΤ σιγά &amp;#8212; σιγά με τα ευρήματα τους οδηγούν στην υπόθεση ότι στην ΨΚΔ υπάρχει δυσλειτουργία στο επίπεδο των βασικών γαγγλίων, που ευθύνεται ίσως για τους καταναγκασμούς και προμετωπιαία υπερδραστηριότητα, που ευθύνεται ίσως για τους ψυχαναγκα-σμούς (και είναι γνωστό ότι υπάρχουν σημαντικές διασυνδέσεις μεταξύ βασικών γαγγλίων και προμετωπιαίου φλοιού).

Επιπλέον, η νευροβιοχημική έρευνα της σεροτονίνης συνδέει τον νευροδιαβιβαστή αυτόν με την ΨΚΔ. Η σεροτονίνη θεωρείται ότι διαμεσολαβεί συμπεριφορές χαρακτηριζόμενες από παρορμητικότητα, αυτοκτονικότητα, επιθετικότητα και ψυχαναγκαστικά καταναγκαστικά συμπτώματα. Η ικανότητα της χλωριμιπραμί-νης και άλλων φαρμάκων όπως οί εκλεκτικοί αναστολείς της επαναπρόσληψης της σεροτονίνης, που εμποδίζουν την επαναπρόσληψή της σεροτονίνης, να μειώνουν τα ψυχαναγκαστικά καταναγκαστικά συμπτώματα σίγουρα υποστηρίζει την ύπαρξη ενός σημαντικού (αλλά και πάλι όχι αποκλειστικού) ρόλου της σεροτονίνης στην ΨΚΔ.

Θεραπεία

Η θεραπεία της ΨΚΔ μέχρι πρόσφατα θεωρούνταν δύσκολη και τα αποτελέσματα της απογοητευτικά. Με την εφαρμογή, όμως, τα τελευταία χρόνια της θεραπείας συμπεριφοράς και ορισμένων φαρμάκων με αντιΨΚ ιδιότητες η άποψη αυτή έχει αντικατασταθεί από δικαιολογημένη αισιοδοξία. Όσον αφορά την ψυχοδυναμική θεραπεία, αυτή δεν έχει αποδειχθεί ότι μπορεί να βοηθήσει τους ψυχαναγκα-σμούς ή τους καταναγκασμούς.

Η θεραπεία συμπεριφοράς, που γενικά είναι πιο αποτελεσματική στους τελετουργικούς καταναγκασμούς, κυρίως χρησιμοποιεί την έκθεση του ατόμου και στη συνέχεια την παρεμπόδιση της απάντησης. Ο ασθενής δηλ. εκτίθεται στην επίφοβη κατάσταση, γεγονός ή ερέθισμα με διάφορες τεχνικές έκθεσης (κυρίως κλιμακωτή έκθεση in vivo, αλλά ακόμη και συστηματική απευαισθητοποίηση ή «πλημ-μυρισμός» ή συνδυασμός απευαισθητοποίησης και έκθεσης in vivo) και κατόπιν παρεμποδίζεται να εκτελέσει την καταναγκαστική συμπεριφορά που συνήθως ακολουθεί. Για παράδειγμα, σ\' ένα άτομο με καταναγκαστικό πλύσιμο ζητείται να ακουμπήσει «μολυσμένα» αντικείμενα π.χ. βρώμικα χαρτομάντιλα και μετά δεν του επιτρέπεται να πλύνει τα χέρια του.

Οί ψυχαναγκασμοί μπορεί να βοηθηθούν με την τεχνική του σταματήματος της σκέψης (π.χ. ο θεραπευτής λέει δυνατά «στοπ» για να σταματήσει τον κύκλο της σκέψης του ασθενή και μετά του μαθαίνει να το κάνει μόνος του λέγοντας «στοπ» από μέσα του).

Η φαρμακοθεραπεία χρησιμοποιείται συνεχώς και περισσότερο για τη θεραπεία της ΨΚΔ μόνη ή σε συνδυασμό με τη θεραπεία συμπεριφοράς. Ορισμένα φάρμακα όπως το τρικυκλικά χλωριμιπραμίνη και οί ΕΑΕΣ (εκλεκτικοί αναστολείς της επαναπρόσληψης της σεροτονίνης) έχει δειχθεί ότι έχουν σαφείς αντιΨΚ ιδιότητες και η χρήση τους έχει βοηθήσει μεγάλο αριθμό ατόμων με ΨΚΔ.

Η χλωριμιπραμίνη σε δόσεις 150-300mg ημερησίως είναι ιδιαίτερα αποτελεσματική, αν και αντιχολινεργικές παρενέργειες (όπως ξηρότητα του στόματος, δυσκοιλιότητα, θόλωση της όρασης, κατακράτηση ούρων) και άλλες παρενέργειες (όπως καταστολή και ορθοστατική υπόταση) δημιουργούν προβλήματα στους ασθενείς. Οί ΕΑΕΣ χρησιμοποιούνται σε δόσεις μεγαλύτερες απ\' ό,τι για την κατάθλιψη (π.χ. φλουοξετίνη 60-80 mg ημερησίως, φλουβοξαμίνη 200-300 mg ημερησίως, σερτραλίνη 150-200 mg ημερησίως) και είναι κι αυτοί αποτελεσματικοί, όπως και η χλωριμιπραμίνη, και στους καταναγκασμούς και στους ψυχαναγκα-σμούς και άσχετα αν συνυπάρχει ή όχι κατάθλιψη.

Αν υπάρχει σχιζότυπη προσωπικότητα ή διαταραχή τικ, ίσως βοηθά η προσθήκη και κάποιου αντιψυχωτικού.

Οπωσδήποτε, κατά τη θεραπεία της ΨΚΔ ο κλινικός πρέπει να έχει πολύ υπομονή, γιατί η βελτίωση έρχεται σιγά σιγά, συχνά ύστερα από 2-3 μήνες. Ο βαθμός βελτίωσης με τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή μπορεί να φθάσει και το 80%. Πάντως, η φαρμακευτική αγωγή πρέπει να συνεχισθεί για μακρό διάστημα, καθώς οί ασθενείς τείνουν να υποτροπιάσουν αν η αγωγή διακοπεί.

Ιδιαίτερη θέση στη θεραπεία της ΨΚΔ έχει και η υποστηρικτική ψυχοθεραπεία, που συνεπικουρεί και τη συμπεριφορική και τη φαρμακευτική θεραπεία, προσφέροντας ενθάρρυνση, ανύψωση του ηθικού και πρακτικές λύσεις στα προβλήματα του ασθενή.

Όσον αφορά την ψυχοχειρουργική (συνήθως στερεοτακτική τομή της τοξοειδούς δεσμίδος), αυτή σήμερα θα χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνον όταν οί άλλες θεραπείες αποτύχουν.

Η οικογενειακή θεραπεία μπορεί επίσης να βοηθήσει κατά τη θεραπεία του ατόμου με ΨΚΔ, με ενημέρωση των μελών της οικογένειας για τη φύση της αρρώστιας και εκμάθηση του πώς να δείχνουν κατανόηση αλλά να μην ενθαρρύνουν την ΨΚ συμπεριφορά (π.χ. να μην ελέγχουν όλες τις πόρτες και τα παράθυρα πριν πάνε για ύπνο, όπως τους ζητά ο ΨΚ ασθενής).

Ομάδες αυτοβοήθειας, με την ενημέρωση και τη συμπαράσταση που προσφέρουν, είναι επίσης πολύ χρήσιμες στην αντιμετώπιση της ΨΚΔ.

*Σημείωσή μου*:Παράδειγμα συμπεριφοριστικής σε ψυχαναγκαστικό και η αντίδρασή του όπου φαίνεται η πραγματική δυσκολία και ο πόνος που προκαλείται στον ασθενή να σπάσει το φράγμα της άμυνάς του....
Μια ωραία μέρα ο θεραπευτής αποφασίζει να βάλει αυτό το άτομο να αγγίξει αυτό που φοβάται...Εκεί λοιπόν που ο θεραπευτής παίρνει τα λεφτά του ασθενή από το πορτοφόλι και επιστρέφει τα ρέστα πάλι στο πορτοφόλι μιας και ο ασθενής δεν θέλει να μολύνει τα χέρια του ο θεραπευτής πετάει τα ρέστα στο πάτωμα......\"Πιάσε τα\" του λέει..Ο ασθενής περνάει σε μια ώρα από στάδια ικεσίας και άγριας ύβρης στο πρόσωπο του θεραπευτή ώσπου τα αγγίζει μιας και δεν μπορεί αλλιώς.....Το πιο ακραίο ψυχαναγκαστικό που είχα ακούσει ήταν ένας ασθενής νεαρής ηλικίας που εκτός από τα άλλα ψυχαναγκαστικά που έκανε-όπως να μην αγγίζει τους διακόπτες παρά μόνο με την άκρη της μπούζας του-ήταν να κοιμάται στο πάτωμα από φόβο μην λερώσει το καθαρό κρεβάτι του...

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by billk_


Ναι φυσικά και είναι θέμα χρόνου Μπιλ.......Θα σου έρθει η διάθεση ξανά για χίλια πράγματα και σιγά σιγά με τον καιρό όλα θα γίνονται χειρότερα...Η απαισιοδοξία και η απόγνωση που νιώθεις είναι στοιχεία της κατάθλιψής σου....Μόλις υποχωρήσει θα αισθάνεσαι πολύ πιο αισιόδοξα για την πορεία της νόσου σου..... [/quote]

τι εννοεις οτι σιγα σιγα με τον καιρο τα πραγματα θα γινονται χειροτερα? [/quote]

Χαχα..Έγραψα τέτοια;;;Καλύτερα εννοούσα...

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by billk_
> 3με 6 μηνες μου ειπε ο γιατρος οτι θελει για να περασει η καταθλιψη...


Ε εμπιστεύσου τον γιατρό..Βασικό για την θεραπεία σου....

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by LOSTRE_
> Φίλε μου η κατάθλιψη σε μερικούς δεν περνάει ποτε ,άλλοτε τα συμπτωματα βρίσκονται σε ύφεση και άλλοτε σε επιδείνωση!!!Φυσικά εσύ πάσχεις από διπολική διαταραχή που η μανία εναλλάσσεται με την κατάθλιψη...


Όντως τι είναι χρόνια κατάθλιψη;;;Τι διαφορά έχει με την ήπια κατάθλιψη;;Η μανιοκατάθλιψη δεν έχει χρόνια κατάθλιψη;;;;Είναι στο χέρι μας να αλλάξει η κατάθλιψη;Στο χέρι των χαπιών;;;;

----------


## Alkmeon

...ουφ!η καταθλιψη η ειναι μειζων καταθλιψη η δυσθυμικου τυπου διαταραχη[με χρονιοτητα]-η μανιοκαταθλιψη ειναι μια μορφη μειζονος καταθλιψης[η γνωστη 2πολικη]-τα χαπια δρουν σε 15 με 30 μερες ,βαλε και ενα 6 μηνο εως 8 μηνο για τη θεραπεια περιπου!Ε αυτα σε πολυ στοιχειωδες επιπεδο-Στο χερι και του ασθενη και του ψυχιατρου ειναι η θεραπεια[ε δεν μιλαμε τωρα για βαριες περιπτωσεις που κανουν μεχρι η.σ.θ. ετσι;]

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by Kassi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by interappted_
> υπαρχουν πολλοι εδω με διπολικη διαταραχη
> τωρα απο κει κ περα συγκατοικοι ειμαστε ολοι στην τρελλα!
> εγω τι να πω που δεν εχω ακουσει εδω παρα μονο για εναν οριακο???
> ...



βρηκα οριακο στο φορουμ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## deleted_member

να κανω μια ερωτηση προς τους συμπασχοντες διπολικους
τωρα ειμαι σε καταθλιψη...
η libido μου και η συγκεντρωση στα μαθηματα θα επανελθουν κανονικα?

----------

